# Managed Server für Kunden?



## QMartini (23. September 2005)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
ich bewege ich mit Servern auf Neuland, denn bisher habe ich nur einfaches Webhosting genutzt. Zu meinem Anliegen: Ich habe einen Gewerbeschein, und Designe im Privaten Umfeld einige Webseiten. Gerne würde ich denen auch ein kleines Hosting anbieten. Nun sind mir aber die ganzen Reseller-Produkte eindeutig zu teuer, bzw. genügen nicht meinen Ansprüchen..
Jetzt habe ich bei all-incl  ein ManagedServer-Angebot gefunden, das mir von der Zusammenstellung und dem Preis zusagen würde.

Zu meiner Frage:
Ist es mir dort ebenso möglich, Kundenaccounts anzulegen? In der Beschreibung heißt es: "50 Accounts aufschaltbar ". Würde mich über eure Meinungen sehr freuen.

Grüsse


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. September 2005)

ja, d.h., dass du 50 Kunden-Webs anlegen kannst.


----------



## QMartini (23. September 2005)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Kann mir auch jemand sagen, warum dann ein MangedServer um einiges Günstiger? Habe ich dort auch eine Oberfläche wie z.B. Confixx um Accounts anzulegen? Und worin liegen allgemein die Unterschiede zu einem ResellerServer?

Sorry für die Flut an Fragen.. aber irgendwo muß man ja anfangen


----------

